# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Black and white Tegu cage questions.

## rich90

I am building an enclosure for a tegu and need some advice. Important having a hard time picking out what to line the inside of the enclosure with. I was leaning towards tile but am not sure 100% if anyone has any options for me i would appreciate them thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------

